# Newly acquired 67. Help me?



## Shacks67NR (Aug 7, 2014)

Hey gang, its my first post. 

I just acquired my great uncles 67 GTO/Tempest Custom(?)
VIN #235177P255057. Can you help me decipher the VIN?

It is a lifelong southern car, body is very solid, sits with a '69 400, missing most of the interior, it still has the rear bench, dash and column.

Plans are to make it a runner first and foremost. But I'd love for you guys to give me your opinions and info.

Thanks, 

Nick-
atriot:


----------



## chainboy1 (Oct 16, 2008)

2 - Pontiac
35 - Tempest Custom
17 - 2 Door Coupe
7 - 1967
P - Assembled in Pontiac Michigan
255057 - Production sequence number

If you can get us a picture of the data plate on the firewall we can get you some more information as well.


----------



## Shacks67NR (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks Chain. Uploading pics now......


----------



## Shacks67NR (Aug 7, 2014)

Here are some shots along the way.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

nice looking foundation...welcome to the forum


----------



## Shacks67NR (Aug 7, 2014)

Instg8ter said:


> nice looking foundation...welcome to the forum


Thank you. Her new home is also near Detroit.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

It looks like someone as changed it to look like a GTO, did they change the rear end as well to the GTO look or leave the Tempest look?


----------



## Shacks67NR (Aug 7, 2014)

Roger that said:


> It looks like someone as changed it to look like a GTO, did they change the rear end as well to the GTO look or leave the Tempest look?


It has GTO tail lights


----------



## chainboy1 (Oct 16, 2008)

04B 1 - Time Built, 04=April, B= second week, 1=I don't know?
67-23517 - 1967, Pontiac Tempest Custom 2 dr HT
PON = Assembled in Pontiac Michigan
9152 = Body Number
217-A = Black trim
S-S = Champagne Metallic paint, body and top
E-2AWR = ?
4G 5Y = ?

I think the last ones are option and/or package codes. I had no luck finding them.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

E= soft ray glass all windows
2A= Foam bench seat
W= 2 speed Auto trans
R= Rear seat speaker
4G= ?
5Y= Custom front seat belts


----------



## Shacks67NR (Aug 7, 2014)

Great info. Thank you all. I have to go thru all the systems and my thoughts were to upgrade to front discs in the process. I'm torn between bench or buckets. I work at a high performance engine shop here in MI so the engine will be the easy part for me. Part of me is happy it's not a true GTO (but obviously bummed) so I feel like I can play with the rebuild some rather than all original.


----------



## chainboy1 (Oct 16, 2008)

I would assume those of us that helped can get good pricing on engine builds over there right? =) I am contemplating doing the engine over the winter.


----------



## Shacks67NR (Aug 7, 2014)

chainboy1 said:


> I would assume those of us that helped can get good pricing on engine builds over there right? =) I am contemplating doing the engine over the winter.


What do you have? What are you thinking?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Im just south of Metro Airport off 275, where you located Shack? I may also need a little engine work on my spare short block over the winter, let me know if you get stuck on anything always happy to help keep one on the road.


----------



## Shacks67NR (Aug 7, 2014)

Instg8ter said:


> Im just south of Metro Airport off 275, where you located Shack? I may also need a little engine work on my spare short block over the winter, let me know if you get stuck on anything always happy to help keep one on the road.





chainboy1 said:


> I would assume those of us that helped can get good pricing on engine builds over there right? =) I am contemplating doing the engine over the winter.


Im near Ford Rd and Merriman. 

We have a 421 tri-power in the shop right now from a Grand Prix 'vert. 

What are you guys looking to do?


----------



## chainboy1 (Oct 16, 2008)

Shacks67NR said:


> What do you have? What are you thinking?


Pontiac 400, thinking I'd get the block and heads checked out and as long as everything is good, have them freshened up with new seals, bearings, valve job, etc. Put an aluminum intake and new carb on it. Just bought the car and feels a little underpowered from what I'd like. I don't want anything crazy, just want to make sure everything is in good shape and have a good street engine.


----------



## Shacks67NR (Aug 7, 2014)

chainboy1 said:


> Pontiac 400, thinking I'd get the block and heads checked out and as long as everything is good, have them freshened up with new seals, bearings, valve job, etc. Put an aluminum intake and new carb on it. Just bought the car and feels a little underpowered from what I'd like. I don't want anything crazy, just want to make sure everything is in good shape and have a good street engine.


Do you know if it has been gone through before?


----------



## chainboy1 (Oct 16, 2008)

I really don't. That's why I am thinking it would be nice to get it checked out. Really not sure what I have.


----------



## Shacks67NR (Aug 7, 2014)

chainboy1 said:


> I really don't. That's why I am thinking it would be nice to get it checked out. Really not sure what I have.


I don't want to violate forum rules. Shoot me an email, and anybody else interested, to [email protected]


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

chainboy1 said:


> 04B 1 - Time Built, 04=April, B= second week, 1=I don't know?



The 1 indicates it was built during first shift.


----------



## Shacks67NR (Aug 7, 2014)

Great info. Thank you all for your responses and willingness to help. I can't wait to get going on this. Of course I'm flat out at work so not much spare time currently but the 67 ain't going anywhere!


----------



## Shacks67NR (Aug 7, 2014)

One more thing. I don't have the title from my uncle. He is very sick and isn't able to search for it. He did write me a bill of sale essentially saying he is transferring ownership of this non-running condition vehicle. Am I gong to have trouble at Sec of State when I get a spare hr to go?


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

Our SoS used to be easy to deal with here in the Motor State, but not any more. With no title you'll need to have it appraised. If the value is over $2500 you'll have to put up a surety bond until a full search for liens and claims is completed. Yes, it's pure BS, but the worst of it is that they'll only accept an appraisal from a licensed MI dealer. I'm in the rstoration business and know more about these cars than some used car lot ever will, yet my appraisals are useless to them. Sadly with your uncle being ill it won't be easy for him to apply for a lost title (usually the most painless way to get around the BS). We (my colleauges and I) have a licensed dealer in our mix but we can't do it for free. Clearly the car could easily appraise for less than $2500 given it's condition, but the best way to go is wait until your uncle has the ability to find the title. It's not like you need it right away, is it? Yet before long you might want to carry a "project insurance" policy from oe of the specialty companies like Haggerty or Grundy. If I can help at all hit me up with a PM here.

Jocko

The Enthusiast Garage


----------



## Shacks67NR (Aug 7, 2014)

666bbl said:


> Our SoS used to be easy to deal with here in the Motor State, but not any more. With no title you'll need to have it appraised. If the value is over $2500 you'll have to put up a surety bond until a full search for liens and claims is completed. Yes, it's pure BS, but the worst of it is that they'll only accept an appraisal from a licensed MI dealer. I'm in the rstoration business and know more about these cars than some used car lot ever will, yet my appraisals are useless to them. Sadly with your uncle being ill it won't be easy for him to apply for a lost title (usually the most painless way to get around the BS). We (my colleauges and I) have a licensed dealer in our mix but we can't do it for free. Clearly the car could easily appraise for less than $2500 given it's condition, but the best way to go is wait until your uncle has the ability to find the title. It's not like you need it right away, is it? Yet before long you might want to carry a "project insurance" policy from oe of the specialty companies like Haggerty or Grundy. If I can help at all hit me up with a PM here.
> 
> Jocko
> 
> The Enthusiast Garage


Thank you for the explanation. I feared the worst so im not that disappointed. Unfortunately, My Uncle is in a fierce battle with cancer so I don't think he will be of any help. I just need to do all this right and get it back on the road in his honor. atriot:


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

Shacks67NR said:


> Thank you for the explanation. I feared the worst so im not that disappointed. Unfortunately, My Uncle is in a fierce battle with cancer so I don't think he will be of any help. I just need to do all this right and get it back on the road in his honor. atriot:


You're doing the right thing, and it's good to hear you've got the right vibe going. If I can help you can email me at:

[email protected] 

I've been in this game for 40yrs+ and most of my work is on 6 figure classics like Packard, Cord, etc., but my heart is in hot rods and musclecars. I can email you a recent endeavor featured on Yahoo Autos. Fun stuff...


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Shacks67NR said:


> One more thing. I don't have the title from my uncle. He is very sick and isn't able to search for it. He did write me a bill of sale essentially saying he is transferring ownership of this non-running condition vehicle. Am I gong to have trouble at Sec of State when I get a spare hr to go?


Sorry to hear about your Uncle. A Bill of Sale may be all you need. Many states did not issue titles. In Connecticut, they were not issued until 1970 or so, so all I ever needed was a simple bill of sale. 

So find out from your DMV when titles were issued or if all cars sold in Michigan had titles, then go from there. If he had a title, you may be able to fill out a duplicate title form using the old vehicle registration IF the old title is still listed in the system -that's how they find out that an old car had been stolen in some states.


----------



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

Shacks67NR, where did this car come from originally? as in what state? You mentioned a southern car and I see in one of the pictures a little store called "Montgomery Grill" is it in Alabama? if so, that state does not issue titles for a car that old. I went thru that same thing for a 67 Ford truck I put on the road here in NC, I bought it from a guy that brought it up from there and I had to title bond it. Alabama does not title anything over 30 years old. If you go to their DMV website under frequently asked questions it is number 1. 
Of course if you did not get it from there, sorry to ramble! LOL!


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

In my state. your uncle can request a duplicate title.

If he is not healthy enough to go to the DMV, he may be able to order a duplicate title online.

If not, you can go to the DMV and get the form to request a duplicate title. If it requires his signature, you can have him sign it and have it notarized, then submit to the DMV.

At least that's how it works where I live!


----------



## Shacks67NR (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys. Unfortunately my uncle is in no shape to help. The car lived in Georgia before he got it. It was pulled from his barn in Kentucky and the Montgomery Grocery/Gas service shop is at the Virginia/Tennessee line near Cumberland Gap.

I haven't made it to the DMV yet either, too busy at work still.


----------



## Shacks67NR (Aug 7, 2014)

Update: Still haven't made it to the DMV. Unfortunately, I just spent 8 days in Kentucky as my Uncle's 5 year battle ended. I really want to get this thing back on the road in his honor now


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Shacks67NR said:


> Thanks for the info guys. Unfortunately my uncle is in no shape to help. The car lived in Georgia before he got it. It was pulled from his barn in Kentucky and the Montgomery Grocery/Gas service shop is at the Virginia/Tennessee line near Cumberland Gap.
> 
> I haven't made it to the DMV yet either, too busy at work still.


The picture of the Montgomery business looks right out of "Smokey and the Bandit!"


----------



## Shacks67NR (Aug 7, 2014)

I don't even know where to start guys. I have a few hrs free time a week and I feel like I just stare at the thing. I feel like the interior is a good starting point but then I think I should do it last.


----------

